# What Does A 320 Lb Woman Look Like



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The question is, What does a 320 pound woman look like?

Now, before you look at her pictures, get a mental image of*

*what you think a woman who weighs 320 looks like.... *

*Got it? *

*Ready? *


*See Thumbnails*


*Not what you were expecting, was it??!! *

*The tallest and biggest woman in the world lives in Holland. *

*She is 7'4" and weighs 320

What a relief! Now we ALL know we aren't overweight, just too short!*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Omg lmao i imagined someone with thunder thighs and an ass
as wide as the mississipi!

mind u she isnt exactly slim .. top heavy 
( yea i know all the men are drooling now lol)


am i being critical? must be a woman thing lol
look at those shoes!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd hit that! BIGTIME!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

i dunno, i don't think there are many men around that would satisfy her. You know what I mean...

But anyhow....

*Claim:* Photographs show the "biggest woman in the world," a 7'4" woman from Holland.

*Status:* *False.*

*Example:* _[Collected on the Internet, 2001]_

*Origins:* "Biggest woman in the world"? Not quite. This is yet another case of an e-mail forward that includes real photographs but an inaccurate description of what they depict. 
Heather Greene, the woman shown in the photographs above, is indeed a real person, but she's not from Holland, nor is she the tallest woman in the world. Heather lives in Las Vegas, and although she is quite tall and passes the 7-foot mark in heels, she is "only" 6'-5½" in her stocking feet, well short of the record for the world's tallest woman.

The photographs sent around with the message quoted above are actually sample pictures taken from her web site, heatherhaven.com. The pictures are "real" in the sense that they have not been digitally manipulated, but they convey a false impression of Heather's true height because she is paired with people who are shorter than average (the man is 5'7" and the woman 5'1"), and she is posing in some of them while wearing shoes with several-inch heels.

Since 1976, the tallest living woman in the world (as recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records) has been 47-year-old Sandy Allen of Shelbyville, Indiana, who reached a height of 7 feet 7-1/4 inches as a teenager before undergoing pituitary surgery to control her growth.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

she is paired with people who are shorter than average (the man is 5'7" and the woman 5'1")


lol i,m 5 foot 7 oh man im shorter than average  i suddenly feel very small!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> she is paired with people who are shorter than average (the man is 5'7" and the woman 5'1")
> 
> lol i,m 5 foot 7 oh man im shorter than average  i suddenly feel very small!


Well, uh, if you were a man... :jump:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol noooo im not a man

mind u i wish i was life would be so much easier


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> I'd hit that! BIGTIME!


You'd have to use an upper extremity.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My hero Deuce Bigalow could satisfy the gigantress!


----------



## Eamonn Wright (Nov 1, 2005)

Better strap a board across your ass! You could fall in and never be heard from again!8O


----------

